# que significa merder



## arellano81366

Hola que tal: Ni el traductor de gencat ni el de internostrum me han podido traducir la palabra "merder". Yo no soy de los que preguntan antes de buscar en el traductor, pero ya lo hice y no sé que significa.
Soy un mexicano que vivió en BCN y quedé encantado con Catalunya y con su lengua, la cual quisiera dominar al 100%. Fins aviat.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Merder_ ho solem dir en el sentit de _problema_, _embolic_... Una mica com en castellà _marrón_, _problemón_, _lío_...

A veure què en diuen els altres.

Salutacions a Mèxic!


----------



## arellano81366

Moltès Gràcies per la seva respuesta. Jo vull aprender català pero ara que jo no estic a BCN es una mica mès dificil.
PD: Lamento los grandes errores que comento al escribirlo, pero como dije, soy principiante. Adèu.


----------



## avellanainphilly

En algunos contextos también podría ser 'jaleo'


----------



## Mei

O també un "cacau" (que ja posats no sé d'on ve) i a vegades se m'escapa un "cacau de ca l'ample" quan ja es el que en diriem un "_follón_", oi?


----------



## ernest_

També es pot dir "sidral", o "sidral de ca l'ample" (de ca l'ample = molt gran).


----------



## pakitomedina

jo el traduiria directament com a  "follón", però sempre va bé mirar la definició avans que traduir: 

_2 _ _ fig_  Gran desordre, confusió, renou, desgavell (gran diccionari de la llengua catalana)

no em deixa posar URL fins que arribi als 30 posts, així que us el poso algo modificat (borra l'espai de .net)

ec.grec. net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0087961


----------



## avellanainphilly

pakitomedina said:


> però sempre va bé mirar la definició avans que traduir:
> 
> _2 _ _ fig_  Gran desordre, confusió, renou, desgavell (gran diccionari de la llengua catalana)



Hola Pakitomedina,

La Traductora ja va posar el link en el seu post. T'ho dic per si no ho havies vist


----------



## pakitomedina

tens raó avellana, estaba tan ben posat que no l'havia vist ^^'


call me pko


----------



## arellano81366

En este foro son muy abiertos. Muchas gracias por el apoyo. Estaré visitandolos muy a menudo y creanme que lo haré sólo para preguntas que valgan la pena, no para cosas que se puedan resolver con un traductor web. Fins aviat.


----------

